# Empire State Trail



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

So the Empire State Trail has been completed. This is a 750 mile trail network that takes you either from NYC to the Canadian border, or alternately from Albany to Buffalo. The former seems to have quite a bit "on road" as opposed to dedicated path, but it seems pretty cool nonetheless. Anyone in Upstate NY care to comment on the conditions as they know them?






Home







empiretrail.ny.gov





First map is the proposed route, second is the completed project. You can link directly to it *HERE*


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

While I applaud the state's effort to see this, it should be noted that it's not a "trail" as in a dedicated path. Most of it, (excepting the existing Erie Canal path) is merely on street signage. I'm not seeing a dedicated effort on the State's part to design and build a separate path that is off paved streets. That'll take a few billion that I don't see a commitment for.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Catmandoo said:


> While I applaud the state's effort to see this, it should be noted that it's not a "trail" as in a dedicated path. Most of it, (excepting the existing Erie Canal path) is merely on street signage. I'm not seeing a dedicated effort on the State's part to design and build a separate path that is off paved streets. That'll take a few billion that I don't see a commitment for.


I saw in the legend the part about on road (yellow) vs off road (green) and that was why I asked. Figured everything north of Albany was just shoulder marked with signs, thanks for confirming.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Wetworks said:


> I saw in the legend the part about on road (yellow) vs off road (green) and that was why I asked. Figured everything north of Albany was just shoulder marked with signs, thanks for confirming.


I believe there’s some bike path used from Glens Falls to Lake George, not sure but there is a path there.

I’m really curious as to what “path” will be along the Hudson in Westchester. I’ve seen maps indicating something along the Metro North right of way.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

This NY Times interactive feature is pretty interesting and seems to give a fairly detailed accounting of conditions on the trail. 









There’s a New 750-Mile Bicycle Route in New York. Take a Look. (Published 2021)


We rode every inch of it, from Manhattan to Buffalo to the Canadian border. This is what it was like.



www.nytimes.com


----------

